# Some of my tunes.



## Firestrung (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey, new here, but here's a sample of what I'm doing:

Solo acoustic stuff:
www.reverbnation.com/ryangallant

Band (I play lead guitar & bass on the recordings, though I'm actually just the lead guitarist until I grow an extra pair of arms...)

www.reverbnation.com/manic

Let me know what you think!

Ryan :smilie_flagge17:


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Ryan, I listened to both the solo acoustic stuff and your work with Manic and the impression I get from the solo stuff (and I may be off base with this) is there's a bit of a Neil Young influence there and I hope you take that as a compliment and not an insult and the Manic stuff sounds to me, especially on the song "Tonight" like there's a strong Darius Rucker/Hootie & The Blowfish type of sound and influence. Once again, that's meant as a compliment. :smile: Nice songs and good sounds in both cases.


----------



## Firestrung (Oct 26, 2008)

Hey KenMac,

Thanks for taking a few minutes to listen to my stuff! I'm a big Neil Young fan, so I'm definitly taking that as a great compliment! I don't purposely try to sound like him, but I can also hear some of the similarities. I'd say my biggest influences for my acoustic stuff are Neil Young, Bright Eyes, the Beatles and Nirvana.

The band stuff is more of a collaborative thing, and while I write some of the music, the singers usually write the melodies and words. In that particular song, my only major contributions were the guitar and bass parts. I feel it came together well, though, and I can also hear that Hootie-sound.

Thanks again for the kind words and for you time! If you have any tunes yourself, please, send me the links! Or add me if you have ReverbNation.

Take care! :food-smiley-004:


----------

